
World's first Android Twitter client in Augmented Reality app launched today - bazzhangz
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/tweetility
======
bazzhangz
Releasing our new app, Tweetility in Beta version, the first Android twitter
client with Augmented Reality.

Available for free in PlayStore starting from today!

Since I am bored because of the clutter created in my Twitter feed page, I
tried to solve it, with some awesome technology like AR. So, in this app, here
you get to choose your favorite accounts and Tweetility makes sure you don't
miss any of their tweets.

Using Google's latest AR SDK called ARCore available since last year, and
which got optimised much from the 2.0 version, I have been working very hard
everynight on this project for the past 2 months. My goal is to enhance this
app, so that we can checkout the tweets using the upcoming AR glasses, we will
be using in the near future.

If you are still not convinced, download the app anyway. You never know how
colourful your screen can get.

